# ibi clinic majorca



## jackbaby (Mar 29, 2008)

hi everybody.
iam new to this ff but i have to say its an amazing website, ive learned alot in the last week from reading all of your posts. everybody seems so nice and helpful.
anyway i have had 2 failed ivfs, i have sever endo and one ovary. so we are going ahead with DE hopfully this month of april we will start.
we have an apointment with the ibi cllinic in palma majorca on the 1st march, has anybody ever been to this clinic. id love to hear your stories and experiences with this clinic. we also have an aponitment with IM the same week then we will decide which clinic to choose.
thanks, jackie.xx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi hun and welcome to ff.i to have looked at this clinic and wondered if you could share any info with me?costs waiting times etc
i had a de cycle in spain and got my first ever bfp but sadlym/c last and am trying to source another clinic quickly carn't wait for another onor at clinic we ysed as waiting list has gone up to 9 months now to long to wait.
i have an appointment with my consultant here on the 9th april and need to make a descion we are looking at 2 clinics in athens and 1 in cyprus but ould prefer spain relly but im is to expensive and i thought ibi might be a it cheaper.
good luck with your consultation let me now ho you get on.
love poopy.xxx


----------



## jackbaby (Mar 29, 2008)

hi poopy..
sorry to hear about your failed cycle. we are in the same boat i want to go ahead straight away with our next cycle, i will let you know how i get on with the clinic in majorca.
which cllinic sis you use in barcelona? was this your first ivf cycle.
it was my second, both failed so iam hoping we will be 3rd time lucky!!
thanks jackie.xxx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi jackie we went to ceram in marbella there waiting list is just to long now.it was my 5th tx first with a donor and my first ever bfp so have confidenence that it can happen again.
good look with your appointment and carn't wait to here but youe visit.
keep me updated.
love poopy.xxx


----------

